# Mein Teich vor der Umgestaltung



## Fleischmütze (25. Juni 2007)

Hallo Community,

erstmal ein freundliches Hallo in die Runde und dann möchte ich auch gleich ein dickes Lob in die Community werfen. Ich stöbere hier jetzt schon den zweiten Tag und fühle mich von Stunde zu Stunde wohler.  

Nun mal zu mir und meinem neuen Hobby für die nächsten Jahre, hoffe ich! Wir (meine Frau und ich) haben uns vor ca. 2 Monaten einen Schrebergarten zugelegt und zu meiner Freude war ein Gartenteich vorhanden. Da ich früher schonmal mehrere Aquarien hatte, war es natürlich für mich sehr schön. Nur leider ist am Teich (so wie im gesamten Garten auch) die letzten Jahre kein Handschlag gemacht worden und das möchte ich Euch auf dem Bild mal nicht vorenthalten. Für mich war dieses ca.1000 Liter großes Becken einfach zu überfüllt und ich habe vor 2 Wochen mit der Leerung begonnen. Weitere Bilder wie er dann mal aussehen wird, werde ich natürlich auch posten wenn es gewünscht wird. Ich finds echt cool hier mit den ganzen Bildern wo man sich doch die ein oder andere Inspiration holen kann.
Drum hier ein Bild von meinem Teich wie er bis vor zwei Wochen ausgesehen hat und ich denke das ihn vielleicht einige so auch schön finden. Naja aber die Geschmäcker sind nunmal verschieden.

Gruß Reiner


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich vor der Umgestaltung*

Ein nettes "Hallo" zurück und Glückwunsch zum eigenen Teich. Vor allem aber viel Erfolg und Spass beim Umgestalten. Ein Bissel was kann schon gemacht werden, aber das ist, wie Du schon schreibst, eben Geschmackssache. 

Auf jeden Fall sieht es aus, als ob es der Seerose auch im alten Teich schon gefällt. Wofür, fragen wir uns, sind die Seile, die sternförmig über den Teich gepannt sind ??


----------



## clemmie (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich vor der Umgestaltung*

Schaut irgendwie nach einem Reihernetz, Marke Eigenbau aus. Sehr netter Naturgarten wie er so aussieht.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Fleischmütze (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich vor der Umgestaltung*

Jep, die Schnüre sind als Reiherschutz gedacht! Jo Marke Eigenbau, gesehen habe ich sowas schon sehr oft und ich bin mir am überlegen es so wieder zu spannen. Ich finde komplette Netze über dem Teich nicht gerade schon und meines Erachtens nach nehmen sie dem Teich den ganzen Flair.

Alllerdings hat man mir im Zoo-Fachhandel gestern davon abgeraten weil die __ Reiher wohl immer dreister werden. Vielleicht kann mir ja hier jemand Rat geben?

Hmm zum Thema Seerose: Die hat sich wirklich wohlgefühlt, die ganze untere Ebene des Teichs war mit Wurzeln zugewuchert. Leider ist sie mir beim Leeren des Teichs kaputt gegangen und ich hoffe mal das die neue (die ich gestern eingesetzt habe) sich genau so wohlfühlt und meinen Fischen ein bißchen Schatten schenkt.


----------



## Annett (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich vor der Umgestaltung*

Hallo Reiner,

erstmal noch von mir: Willkommen im Forum. 

Dein Teich ist wirklich hübsch eingewachsen und sieht gut aus (oder ist er jetzt kahler?).... und nun kommt das aber. 
Hast Du da wirklich zusätzlich zu den Goldfischen Koi drinne?  
Wieviele von welcher Art denn genau?

1000 Liter sind nicht viel, zumal man als Faustformel sagt: 1000 bis 3000 Liter je Koi (je nach Filteranlage)... d.h. bei Dir wäre gerade mal Platz für einen. :?
Koi wachsen sehr schnell, fressen und kacken entsprechend viel.... das wird weder dem Teich auf Dauer gefallen, noch den Wasserwerten. Und was dann kommt, weißt Du als ehemaliger Aquarianer sicherlich selbst sehr gut.

Die Chefs/Verkäufer der Zoohandlungen interessiert es nicht wirklich, wie es nach der Bezahlung mit den Tieren weiter geht. Sie interessiert nur das Geschäft.... ansonsten würden sie erst ab einer bestimmten Teichgröße und Tiefe Koi oder __ Störe verkaufen. 

Den Koi zuliebe kann ich Dir nur raten, sie in einen größeren Teich abzugeben oder selbst richtig zu vergrößern  ... auch wenn gerade ersteres sehr schwer fällt.

P.S.: __ Molche bevorzugen Gewässer mit vielen Unterwasserpflanzen und ohne Fische, die sich an ihrem Nachwuchs vergreifen...


----------



## Fleischmütze (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich vor der Umgestaltung*

Hallo Annett,

ich glaube nicht das dieser eine weiße Fisch bei mir ein Koi ist. Die Vorpächterin des Gartens erzählte mir das es einer wäre und vor zwei Monaten war ich da noch ziemlich ahnungslos. Nach lesen hier im Forum denke ich aber das es einfach nur ein artverwandter __ Goldfisch ist. Mit den Namen für die Unterrassen kenn ich mich noch nicht so aus!  Also insgesamt sind es jetzt ca. 15 Goldfische in allen Größen, 10 Stück davon noch schwarz und ich wollte mir eigentlich schon gerne 2 bis 3 Koi zulegen.

Der Teich ist mittlerweile schon sehr offen geworden aber ich weiß nicht wie man das hier im Forum mit dieser Miniaturansicht hinbekommt, weil ich Euch ja nicht immer mit so riesigen Bildern zuposten möchte.

Gruß Reiner
PS.: Hat vielleicht auch noch jemand einen guten Rat dafür, was man gegen den räuberischen __ Reiher machen kann? Danke im voraus!


----------



## Annett (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich vor der Umgestaltung*

Hallo Rainer,

zum Thema Bilder einfügen geht es hier entlang. 
Gegen den __ Reiher hilft evtl. auch ein sogenannter Reiherschreck.
Das Ding fkt. mit Bewegungsmelder und Wasserdruck.... allerdings werden dabei gern auch Menschen nass. 
Ansonsten gibt es noch niedrige Weidezäune, weitere Schnüren oder halt komplette Netze über dem Teich.

Also ich bin ja froh, wenn der Reiher bei mir klauen kommt. Dann muss ich die nicht immer alle rausfangen und weiter vermitteln. : 

Wenn der Teich 1000 Liter hat, dann hast Du eigentlich schon zuviele Goldfische... ohne Vergrößerung würde ich keinen einzigen Gedanken an einen Koi verschwenden - ganz ehrlich!
P.S.: Ob Koi oder __ Goldfisch sieht man daran, ob der Fisch Barteln am Maul hat. Mit Barteln ists ein Koi.


----------



## Fleischmütze (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich vor der Umgestaltung*

 

Na ich glaub so hats richtig geklappt mit dem Bild hochladen! Danke, Annett!

Na so kann ich Euch dann jetzt mal zeigen wie mein Teich gestern abend so halbfertig ausgesehen hat nach dem Pflanzen meiner neuen Seerose. Hehe leider ist sie kaum zu erkennen auf dem Bild. Nun dürft Ihr dann weiter Kritik an meinem Vorhaben. : 

Achja die Barteln am Maul. Das hab ich doch hier schon irgendwo gelesen, aber noch nicht wirklich verarbeitet weil es hier ja sooooooo viel zu lernen gibt.

Leute, Ihr seit wirklich spitze!


----------



## haiefan (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich vor der Umgestaltung*



			
				Fleischmütze schrieb:
			
		

> Jep, die Schnüre sind als Reiherschutz gedacht! Jo Marke Eigenbau, gesehen habe ich sowas schon sehr oft und ich bin mir am überlegen es so wieder zu spannen. Ich finde komplette Netze über dem Teich nicht gerade schon und meines Erachtens nach nehmen sie dem Teich den ganzen Flair.
> 
> Alllerdings hat man mir im Zoo-Fachhandel gestern davon abgeraten weil die __ Reiher wohl immer dreister werden. Vielleicht kann mir ja hier jemand Rat geben?
> 
> Hmm zum Thema Seerose: Die hat sich wirklich wohlgefühlt, die ganze untere Ebene des Teichs war mit Wurzeln zugewuchert. Leider ist sie mir beim Leeren des Teichs kaputt gegangen und ich hoffe mal das die neue (die ich gestern eingesetzt habe) sich genau so wohlfühlt und meinen Fischen ein bißchen Schatten schenkt.


Hallo Reiner, habe mich angemeldet. Hast ja schon regen Meinungsaustausch erreicht. Ich komme am Samstag mal vorbei, spinksen und eventuell Punpe abholen.
So long Grüße an alle
Harry


----------



## Fleischmütze (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich vor der Umgestaltung*

Willkommen Harry,

hehe gestern abend noch von diesem Forum vor geschwärmt und heute biste schon hier!  
Zur Erklärung: Harry und meine Wenigkeit sind Gartennachbarn und sogar zuhaus wohnen wir fast Tür an Tür!  

Gruß Reiner


----------



## Fleischmütze (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich vor der Umgestaltung*

Na ich muß mich doch auch nochmal melden hier, obwohl wenn ich die Riesenteiche hier so sehr bekommt man ja mit so etwas schon Minderwertigkeitskomplexe! 

Naja ich bin nun schon seit ein paar Wochen fertig mit meiner Umgestaltung (meines Erachtens nach), aber nehme als nicht Teich-Fachmann gerne noch Rat an.
Ich hatte ca. 1 Wochen nachdem ich das neue Wasser hatte auf einmal ganz trübes Wasser, aber auch nur ca. eine Woche und seitdem ist mein Wasser glasklar.
Mit Pflanzen und ihren lateinischen Namen und so kenn ich mich überhaupt nicht aus und hab da mit so manchen in meinem Teich auch Bedenken etwas falsch gemacht zu haben. Die am Beckenrand habe ich übernommen und den __ Schilf von einem Gartennachbar bekommen. Die Seerose habe ich mir neu erworben und die hatte gerade mal drei ganz kleine Blättchen. Sie wächst wirklich wünschenswert und ich bin auch ganz stolz das es so ist.
Die dunkle am rechten Bildrand (2.Bild) und die Planze links kommen nicht so dolle, sie lagen erst zum Teil af dem Kies und wurden dort von irgendeinem Getiers angeknabbert bis ich sie dann etwas mehr Richtung Teichmitte drehte. Die dunkle scheint sich langsam zu erholen, aber die andere ähnelt immer mehr einem Kraut. Naja ich bin pflanzenmäßig total ahnungslos und nehme gerne Euren Rat entgegen.


----------



## Annett (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich vor der Umgestaltung*

Hallo Reiner,

na langsam wird es doch....



> Die dunkle am rechten Bildrand (2.Bild) und die Planze links kommen nicht so dolle


Erstere ist wahrs. eine Lobelie und steht damit zu tief... die zweite müsstest Du mal etwas näher ablichten... so sieht man zu wenig.


----------



## Fleischmütze (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich vor der Umgestaltung*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Na jetzt bin ich gerade wieder zuhause und werde morgen gleich mal wieder die Cam mit in den Garten nehmen.

Auf dem Etikett dieser beiden Pflanzen stand 0-20 cm und ich glaube die erste Ebene ist so um die 20 cm.
Ich habe sie auch einfach in den Körben wie ich sie erworben habe eingesetzt und mittlerweile sieht es so aus als wäre die ganze Erde weg und nur noch Wurzeln drin. Bin mir am überlegen, mir andere Pflanzkörbe zu holen und sie genau wie die Seerose in ein Sand/lehmhaltige Erde-Gemisch zu setzen. Dann könnte ich sie auch gleich ein bißchen anheben. Macht das Sinn?


----------



## MeneMeiner (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich vor der Umgestaltung*



			
				Fleischmütze schrieb:
			
		

> ... Bin mir am überlegen, mir andere Pflanzkörbe zu holen und sie genau wie die Seerose in ein Sand/lehmhaltige Erde-Gemisch zu setzen ....



Sand ok, Lehm auch, weiß nur nicht, ob das für __ Lobelien passt.
Aber lehmhaltige _Erde_ => Nein => Nährstoffe für Algen.

Meine Lobelien habe ich nach Kauf im letzten Jahr vom Substrat freigespült und direkt auf 0 cm (Bezug: Oberkante Wurzelbereich) in 16-32er Kies verkeilt. Die sind jetzt im 2. Jahr (fingen letzte Woche an zu blühen) gut gekommen (wobei sich mittlerweile einiges an Mulm daneben - und wohl auch in den Kieselritzen - abgelagert hat).

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Fleischmütze (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich vor der Umgestaltung*

Nabend zusammen,

da bin ich mal wieder aus dem Garten nach Hause gekommen und hab natürlich die zwei Pflanzen abgelichtet.
Die dunkle scheint sich aber zu erholen, weiß nur nicht ob ich die angeknabberten Triebe rausschneiden soll. Naja und ob ich sie jetzt in Kies verkeilen soll oder in ein Sand/Lehm - Gemisch in einen neuen Korb?
Die Grüne, naja da bin ich total überfragt. Dort sehe ich auch die blanken Wurzeln, aber überall und sie sieht auch ziemlich mitgenommen aus.

Kann mir jemand einen guten Rat geben. Meinen Fischen geht es sehr gut, sind munter und quirlig und nun möchte ich natürlich auch das es meinen Pflanzen gut geht. :beeten:


----------



## Annett (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich vor der Umgestaltung*

Hi,

also die eine erscheint mir wirklich wie eine Lobelie - - defekter Link entfernt -.
Die zweite sieht man leider immer noch nicht genau genug, da es einige sehr ähnlich Teichpflanzen gibt... Evtl. ist es - defekter Link entfernt - oder aber eine Englische Bachminze = Preslia cervina

Google sollte mit den lateinischen Namen Bilder von beiden liefern können.


----------



## Black1 (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich vor der Umgestaltung*

Hallo Reiner
Auch ich bin neu hier,habe aber seit 20Jahren Teichanlagen.Erst wars ein kleiner, dann 2, dann3 und jetzt einen großen mit anschließenden Pflanzteich.Wasserinhallt zusammen ca 20000l.Aber worauf ich hinaus will:
Der Koi wächst schnell.Habe Exemplare von 50 und 60 cm bei mir im Teich.
Sorry, aber für einen Teich mit 1000l sind diese Fische nicht geeignet.Mein Ältester Koi ist jetzt so um die 15 Jahre.Wenn dann währe es ratsam zu vergrößern. 
Schöne Grüße und viel Spaß an diesem schönen Hobby 
Jürgen


----------



## Fleischmütze (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich vor der Umgestaltung*

Hallo Jürgen,

ich weiß nicht ganz worauf Du hinaus willst? Ich habe es zwar vom Vorbesitzer anders gehört, aber der kleine Weiße ist definitiv kein Koi! Oder habe ich etwas verpasst?

Wobei ich anmerken muß, das ich mich kurz nach der Umgestaltung schon geärgert habe nicht gleich größer gemacht zu haben. Naja jetzt sind erstmal andere Sachen im Garten wichtiger und in 2 Jahren schauen wir mal weiter. Aber die Vergrößerung wir auf jeden Fall im Auge behalten und dann wirds hoffentlich auch Koi´s geben!


----------



## Black1 (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich vor der Umgestaltung*

Hallo Reiner
Sorry Wahr der Meinung Du wolltest Dir welche zulegen.Aber ich muß sagen :Schöne neue Bilder.Gefällt mir dein Teich
Grüße Jürgen 







.


----------



## Fleischmütze (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich vor der Umgestaltung*

Jep Jürgen, wollte ich eigentlich auch aber nach dem lesen hier im Forum habe ich es vorgezogen es erst nach der Vergrößerung zu tun.

Übrigens: Willkommen hier im Forum und viel Spaß beim stöbern!


----------

